# SPEARFISHING TRIP ON THE LAST DAY OF GROUPER SEASON



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I took a couple of local hooligans, along with some folks from out of town,on a charter Saturday to try to get a few grouper before the season closed. I can't chronicle the story as well as the shooters so I will just post the pics they left on my camera yesterday when they went home to recover from a Saturday night at the 'Shaker. One of them was talking about how all of his shots were stone killers and the other one was complaining about getting his :moon kicked.You can probably figure out which one was which. Viz had definitely gotten a lot better during the last week. It figures, now that grouper season is over for a while. Here are the pics of a few of the fish,the hooligans, and our out of town new addict.














The Hooligans














Our new spearfisherman TJ, he's not from around here














I am sure there is more to follow, once the hooligans wake up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job, glad you killed a few before the pencil pushers cut us off.


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

IT'S A DANG SHAME,


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

wrong button , it's a dang shame they are cutting our days back & their is nothing to do about it. Nice fish


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job guys, I'm glad you got some while you still could. Nice boots TJ.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

We missed you Josh, Brandy and were discussing that it was a year and 3 days after last year's "Grouper Madness" day.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

It was nice of someone to loan Clay some fish to hold up in the picture!!! It would look pittiful seeing Brandy holding up 4 fish and CLay with his hands in his pockets


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

> *sniper (2/3/2009)*It was nice of someone to loan Clay some fish to hold up in the picture!!! It would look pittiful seeing Brandy holding up 4 fish and CLay with his hands in his pockets


Now thats funny !!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

If any of youguys got your :moon kicked by any of the fish pictured in this post, you need to work out with some weights. oke

P.S. Josh - The above comment does not include your "AJ of a lifetime".That one sure was a Big'un.

P.P.S It appears, by the position of the hole, that TJ stoned his AJ. That leaves Brandy and Clay. I wonder which of the two stated he got his :moon kicked.









Also, if TJ's boots where white, I would swear he was a Chalmette native.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Those two sure are being quiet, I wonder what the issue is.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job guys, glad to see people out. This casino life is killing me.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Who got his :moon kicked? We would still like to know.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll give him one more day then I will air it out. Somebody's computer must be broken.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Waiting. :sleeping


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay told me you guys go into some nice fish out there Dalton. How did you fair with the waves early on? I tried my hand at rod and reel, we got knocked around pretty good by some big ones. Nice fish regardless, way to put the guys on fish. Oh, and the way I heard it, it was the grouper getting THEIR butts kicked.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha...you can kiss my ass sniper! :moon

Was a great day out with the "Mad Monkey" captain Dalton on Due South Custom Charters.

Was Brandys first time back in the water in a couple months since he blew his eardrums...glad he still rememebrs how to dive!:letsdrink

I only got the 2 fish.....got the AJ not huge, but 36" fork length, on the first dive, so Brandy shot one 5 seconds after that was even bigger (the big one TJ's holding up is Brandys), and yes, he stoned it. I did not stone mine,(was a head shot still though)and he put me through a little workout. He even bent my shaft...:doh 

Brandy proceeded to shoot 2 more grouper on the same dive, and get them on the stringer, as did I, first one wiggled off, and made me mad as hell, I reloaded, lined up on one, and perfect....and them BAM! Instantly gone! WTF? Pulled my shaft back in, and noticed my tip was GONE!:banghead The AJ had obviosly loosened it and spun it almost all the way off!

Oh well...3 minutes into deco...time to go up.

TJ is a commercial diver, but this was his first time witenessing spearfishing, and he is loving it! He is getting a gone, and we now have a Chunky Love Member in Minesotta! Were nationwide fools!

long surface interval...cuz the grouper are deep...140-150 feet....want to load up. Fresh tip secured onto my shaft. Brandy non stop bout "I stoned it...I stoned it.."

We know not to waste time up shallower with the jcaks cuz we know exactly where the groupers are now! Shoot straight down, as soon as I get there...look at the computer (set toair even though I was breathing 28%) and I am already in 7 minutes of deco! Dang! Better find the one I want, string bim, and accend. I swim thru a large crevice in the ship to the other side, at 141 feet, and see brandy fighting one, and line up on a 18 piounder, and squeeze one off....

BOOYA! not even a shudder, instant death. I pull him in, while slowly kicking upwards to start decompressing, string my lifeless grouper, and look at my computer....14 minutes decompression stops required. I make my way super slowly up, deco building, and do a 3 minute half depth stop at 70 feet. Tons of air left, and nice jacks smiling at me....so tempted....I want to......no...do the right thing and continue the accent. 

With the deco increasing while at depth, total dive time till I met my deco obligations was 43 minutes. And just one grouper to show...oh well! least I got a couple nice fish to take hom! Brandy totaled 1 AJ, and 3 grouper. Anything I can do, that bitch has to do better.:looser

Was a great day, and thinkin bout goin tommorow!

Thanx Dalton!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice going Clay. By the way, what type (LP or HP) steel tanks were you using? Also, what size?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Vlado , Clay dives a special built lp 120 pumped up to 10,000 psi.That works out to about 500cft of air. He then gets pissed when I tell him im out fo air?

We had a fun day on the water. Nice to get back in after the ear healed. When can you get back in Vlado?


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Vlad, I think Clay is diving LP 108s or 120s.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a LP 120 and two LP 108's. 

First dive was on the 120, and second dive was on a 108. I gotta say, I love those tanks. Air pressure has never been a factor in my dives now. Its always the NDL times...Love havin all that gas to spare just in case. Ended the second 43 minute dive with 480 pounds still.

I cant wait to get out again....the water temp seemed way warmer than a couple weeks previous.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (2/9/2009)*
> 
> Ended the second 43 minute dive with 480 pounds still.


If I didn't know better I'd say you actually where divin on the Mass this time:letsdrink

Way to give 'em hell guys!:toast:clap


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I was wondering whether or not to buy a couple of steel tanks. I was ready to start diving again at the end of December 2008 but got busy with other things. I'll be ready to go again on March 1.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If you arent convinced...just rent a couple next time you dive, drop 6 pounds or so of led from your belt...and enjoy air for days where you only have to worry about NDL times insted!


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Steel tanks really get worth it when you fill your own tanks at the shop :shedevil


----------

